# تخطيط الصيانة – الرقابة والتحكم في الأداء والكفاءة..Maint. Planning:Perf.&Eff.Control



## د.محمد باشراحيل (3 يوليو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
تخطيط الصيانة – الرقابة والتحكم في الأداء والكفاءة
Maintenance Planning: Performance and Efficiency Control​ 
هذا أحد فصول كتاب المدخل لأعمال الصيانة للدكتور محمد باشراحيل 
الطبعة الثانية وقد سبق وان ذكرنا في الفصل الثاني من التخطيط في بند أهمية المعدة:
تنفيذ أنشطة بموجب نظام الأولويات وتكثيف عمليات التحكم والمراقبة 
على تنفيذها بالنسبة للمعدة (صنف 1 ، 2 ) على أن يؤخذ بعين الاعتبار 
عدم إهمال أنشطة الصيانة بالنسبة للمعدة المصنفة على أساس 
إعطائها درجة أدنى في مستوى الأولويات ( 3 ، 4 ).
كذلك شمل الفصل على المعلومات اللازمة 
لتدوينها للاستفادة منها.​ 
وما أوردته في موضوع : تخطيط الصيانة - نظام أوامر العمل والذي شمل على 
نماذج لحصر المعلومات يتم استخلاص النتائج اللازمة 
من أوامر العمل وتحليلها بقسم التحكم والرقابة وإعداد لتقارير لمعرفة 
مستويات الأداء ومطابقتها لخطط الصيانة المعتمدة أو انحرافها 
واتخاذ اللازم لتصحيح وتحسين الأداء.​ 






وقد ورد في نموذج بطاقة تاريخ الماكينة (سجل الماكينة):

معرفة التكلفة المصروفة (القوى العاملة, المواد, قطع الغيار/ المواد)​
ولمزيد من المعلومات وأهميتها يرجى الرجوع الى​




o تخطيط وجدولة الصيانة 2،1​ 
o تخطيط الصيانة: نظام أوامر العمل.​ 
o فصل التكاليف في كتاب المدخل لأعمال الصيانة​ 
والذي يشمل على كافة بنود التكاليف ومنها نستخلص تكاليف الصيانة، 
وكذلك تكاليف الصيانة الإدارية حيث تعتبر احدى مؤشرات الأداء. 
جميع المعايير يتم استخلاصها من أوامر العمل والنماذج 
التي وردت في الفصول المختلفة.​ 

أمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
والله اسأل أن يجعل أعمالنا خالصة لوجهه الكريم
وان يثيبنا عليها خيرا
والله من وراء القصد وهو سبحانه الموفق.​


----------



## qu_mech_eng (3 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله ألف خير دكتور وفي ميزان حسناتك، وبانتظار باقي الأجزاء..


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (4 يوليو 2009)

qu_mech_eng قال:


> جزاك الله ألف خير دكتور وفي ميزان حسناتك، وبانتظار باقي الأجزاء..


 
مهندس qu_mech_eng معظم الأجزاء موجودة في الموضوع المثبت:
 تخطيط وجدولة اعمال الصيانة 1،2
ارجو الرجوع اليها 
وشكرا مرورك 
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## اسامة القاسى (4 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا د/ محمد


----------



## عبدالله السوداني (5 يوليو 2009)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع د.محمد واصل في إبداعاتك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (5 يوليو 2009)

اسامة القاسى قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا د/ محمد




_ شكرا وبارك الله فيك مهندس أسامة_​


----------



## العقاب الهرم (5 يوليو 2009)

والله يعجز اللسان عن الشكر اخى
غفر الله لك ولوالديك واثابك الجنة


----------



## alghazwi (6 يوليو 2009)

fhv; hggi td;dh hod hg;vdl


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (8 يوليو 2009)

عبدالله السوداني قال:


> رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع د.محمد واصل في إبداعاتك


 

_اشكرك جزيلا على التفاعل البناء_
_بارك الله فيك._​


----------



## ابراهيم زيدان (11 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرا على المجهود الجبار


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 يوليو 2009)

العقاب الهرم قال:


> والله يعجز اللسان عن الشكر اخى
> غفر الله لك ولوالديك واثابك الجنة


 
_جزاك الله خيرا اخي العقاب _
_وبارك فيك وتقبل الله دعوتك _
_غفر لهما واسكنهما فسيح جنته_
_والله اخي انا الذي يعجز لساني _
_عن شكرك._​


----------



## واصل (11 يوليو 2009)

مشكورين الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (17 يوليو 2009)

واصل قال:


> مشكورين الله يعطيكم العافية


_بارك الله فيك _
_ومشكور مرورك مهندس واصل_​


----------



## M12 (19 يوليو 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي 
تحياتي : أبو مهند


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 يوليو 2009)

m12 قال:


> مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور يالغالي
> تحياتي : أبو مهند


 
العفو أخي ابو مهند
بارك الله فيك.​


----------



## nofal (19 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك


----------



## engr.amin (14 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعله في موازينك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (15 أغسطس 2009)

تحية طيبة .

كما عودتنا بعطائك المميز وجزاك الله الف خير .

اثابك الله وبالتوفيق .


البغدادي


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (15 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك د.محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 أغسطس 2009)

gold_fire_engineer قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك د.محمد


 

بارك الله فيك 

مهندس gold_fire_engineer 

وجزاك الف خير .. وكل عام وأنتم بخير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

alghazwi قال:


> fhv; hggi td;dh hod hg;vdl


 
المهندس الغزاوي

بعد الترجمة .. بارك الله فيك.. ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

ابراهيم زيدان قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرا على المجهود الجبار


 
الأخ المهندس ابراهيم زيدان 
العــــــــ بارك الله فيك ــــــــــــــــــفو.,.​


----------



## م. الشلوي (11 أكتوبر 2009)

يعطيك العافية


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أكتوبر 2009)

م. الشلوي قال:


> يعطيك العافية


 
اللهم آمين..ويعطيك الف عافية..بارك الله فيك​


----------



## وائل عبده (12 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا دكتور محمد


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (13 أكتوبر 2009)

محمد عبدالموجود قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا دكتور محمد


 
بارك الله فيك أخي المهندس محمد عبدالموجود ..
وفقنا الله وإياك لكل خير.​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (1 نوفمبر 2009)

وائل عبده قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا دكتور محمد


 

الأخ المهندس وائل عبده 
بارك الله فيك ..وجزاك الله كل خير..​


----------



## waelmd (18 فبراير 2010)

الف شكور اخى الكريم


----------



## Eng.IMSE (27 فبراير 2010)

thanx alot


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 فبراير 2010)

Eng.IMSE قال:


> thanx alot


 

_You are most welcome _​


----------



## رُدهات (1 مايو 2010)

ألف شكر لك على الافاده


----------



## nabil zahran (1 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهندس احمد صالح (12 مايو 2010)

شكرا عزيزيي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (27 مايو 2010)

رُدهات قال:


> ألف شكر لك على الافاده


 


nabil zahran قال:


> بارك الله فيكم


 


مهندس احمد صالح قال:


> شكرا عزيزيي


 

وبارك الله في الجميع 
ومشكور مروركم ​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يونيو 2010)

waelmd قال:


> الف شكور اخى الكريم


 

الــعـــ بارك الله فيك ـــــفو​


----------



## ساجد السعيدي (26 يونيو 2010)

الشكر الجزيل والمزيد من الفضل جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## zizo_ppc (27 يونيو 2010)

شكراُ لك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يونيو 2011)

alghazwi قال:


> fhv; hggi td;dh hod hg;vdl


 
وبارك الله فيك أخي الغزاوي


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (22 يونيو 2011)

ابراهيم زيدان قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء وشكرا على المجهود الجبار


 
الأخ ابراهيم زيدان 
وجزاكم الله ألف خير. دامت طلتك.​


----------



## malk alehsas (29 يونيو 2011)

ثانكسس


----------



## اسحاق عمان (5 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## Hythamaga (2 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Hythamaga (6 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## واثق الخطوه (13 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيد معمل (13 يونيو 2012)

بارك الله فيكم واذا أمكن يادكتور محمد نماذج لعمليات الصيانة


----------



## ismail abufatima (15 يونيو 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> _اشكرك جزيلا على التفاعل البناء_
> _بارك الله فيك._​


اشكركم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقا (15 يونيو 2012)

مشكور جدا و يسر الله امرك


----------



## عبدالقا (15 يونيو 2012)

مشكور جدا و يسر الله امرك جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (14 أغسطس 2013)

ويل كم



malk alehsas قال:


> ثانكسس


----------



## بدر الزمان فلاح (30 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بكم


----------



## hosamndt (26 سبتمبر 2013)

*د محمد استشارة فنية بخصوص الفلانشات*

ممكن ايميلك لانى محتاج بعض التوضيحات فى تصنع api flanges


----------



## Eng./Sameh (5 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله ألف خير ..


----------



## انانانانانانانانا (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكور وبارك الله لكم


----------



## سما الاسلام (17 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله ألف خير​


----------



## Moustafa Othman (27 فبراير 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## sunrise86 (9 أبريل 2014)

مشكككككككككككككور يا أستاذنا.....


----------



## ابو ميدو2006 (11 أبريل 2014)

لك كل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبدة المهندس (17 نوفمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الفاتح مطر (12 ديسمبر 2014)

_​الف شكر ليكم وربنا يوفقكم_


----------



## eng.mmka (24 أبريل 2017)

أشكرك ع الملف وأهتمامك بالموضوع ولكن هناك مشكلة بالملف أتمنى تحلها


----------

